# Renewals and Cancellations 2015



## tomBitonti (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi,

Long list of renewals, cancellations, and as yet to be determined on IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls076992939/?ref_=hm_tv_pks_sm#1

Of note:

FOX renewals: Gotham, Last Man on Earth, Sleepy Hollow
FOX undecided: Bones

CBS renewals: Big Bang Theory
CBS undecided (but unlikely): Elementary

NBC undecided (but unlikely): Constantine

CD renewals: Arrow, The Flash, Supernatural, The Vampire Diaries
CD undecided: iZombie

ABC undecided: Agent Carter, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
ABC undecided (but unlikely): Forever, Resurrection

Lots more on the list.  These selections are biased towards genre, and towards my shows of interest.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 21, 2015)

Elementary unlikely? - I haven't seen season 3 but was it really so terrible as to warrant cancellation? thats unfortunate.

I'd like to see another series of Agent Carter, the setting is refreshing and it would be interesting to see where Carter could go next in the development of SHIELD/HYDRA...


----------



## tomBitonti (Apr 21, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> Elementary unlikely? - I haven't seen season 3 but was it really so terrible as to warrant cancellation? thats unfortunate.
> 
> I'd like to see another series of Agent Carter, the setting is refreshing and it would be interesting to see where Carter could go next in the development of SHIELD/HYDRA...




I too would like to see more Agent Carter (and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.).

I found myself half agreeing with the comments re: Elementary.  The audience has dropped, and a couple of the episodes felt very weak.  On the other hand, I thought the addition of Kitty for several episodes was fine, and I imagine that sets up later character development.  The presenter thought the addition of Kitty was a disaster.  The biggest problem, to me, was a couple of episodes that didn't have enough crime drama, or that didn't have clever skill use to solve the crime.  I guess, that weren't "Sherlocky" enough.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm surprised to see Agent Carter and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. not auto-renewed.  I've enjoyed both Elementary and Forever and would be sad to see them get cancelled.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 21, 2015)

I watch 3 of the shows you helpfully listed: Last Man on Earth, Flash, and Constantine.  Of those, I'd most miss Constantine, with Flash a close second.  I'm considering not following LMoE much longer.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 21, 2015)

Mark CMG said:


> I'm surprised to see Agent Carter and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. not auto-renewed.




Especially since the rumor is that they plan a spinoff.  Who does a spinoff of a show that doesn't get to 3 seasons?


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 21, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Especially since the rumor is that they plan a spinoff.  Who does a spinoff of a show that doesn't get to 3 seasons?




I was just thinking because of the quality and tie-ins with movies but what you point out might be an even more compelling point.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 22, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Especially since the rumor is that they plan a spinoff.  Who does a spinoff of a show that doesn't get to 3 seasons?




A spinoff that they apparently just announced is going to star Adrianne Palicki and Nick Blood, according to an online news bit I saw today.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> A spinoff that they apparently just announced is going to star Adrianne Palicki and Nick Blood, according to an online news bit I saw today.




I could see that as a good replacement for Agents of SHEILD especially if Palicki makes it to the Movie line up too, then of course they use the TV vehicle to set up a whole lot of the future movies (especially if the rumoured focus of that show is correct). 
Marvel cinematic Universe shows are a bit different to normal TV since everything is a spin off of the movies rather than sparking from each other


----------



## Jhaelen (Apr 22, 2015)

Most of the 'Superhero' shows are okay, but not great, i.e. Arrow, The Flash, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Gotham. If any of them was cancelled, I'd just shrug and move on.
Likewise I kind of enjoy Elementary and Unforgettable. Again, these are okay, but not great.

There's a bunch of really bad, mostly 'supernatural-themed' shows that are renewed, though: Supernatural (sic!), Grimm, Sleepy Hollow. Not 'supernatural' but also pretty bad: Blacklist, Blue Bloods, and a ton of three-letter acronym shows & spin-offs. I'd not be sad to see The Following get cancelled - I already lost interest during the first season.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 22, 2015)

Jhaelen said:


> There's a bunch of really bad, mostly 'supernatural-themed' shows that are renewed, though: Supernatural (sic!), Grimm, Sleepy Hollow.




I admit to eventually taking Supernatural off my to-watch list because I can't name any fiction series that stays decent after more than seven seasons.  However, i those first seven seasons, it was generally good.

Grimm I don't care about.  But Sleepy Hollow is fun.  Not perfect, but it has enough good bits to keep me entertained.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 22, 2015)

I think of Grim the way you think of Sleepy Hollow...and vice versa.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 22, 2015)

Daredevil gets a second season:

http://nerdist.com/netflix-orders-second-season-for-marvels-daredevil/


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 22, 2015)

Agents of Shield should get the Netflix treatment, just don't think "Networks" do some shows right.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 24, 2015)

I think the sad thing about the potential cancellation of Elementary is that it is really hitting it's stride.  As a new take on Sherlock Holmes, it is refreshing that not everyone, perhaps most of the people around him, are not idiots.  In fact, tonight's episode, showed not only Joan Watson but Gregson, Bell, and even the ME as very competent but maybe just a step behind Holmes.  The crimes/shows are also following the "procedural" format while being more complex and not cheating the audience through withholding information.  It's a tight show with complex characters and, IMO, just keeps getting better.  I personally think the Kitty Winter arc was a clever way to keep the audience guessing as to the overall direction of the show while they allowed the main characters to grow.  It certainly was more compelling than the obvious track of having the Holmes character have a total relapse.  I really hope the show survives the culling.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2015)

So, I have been watching iZombie, because you know, zombies.

It is the first show in a long time where the main characters... talk.  I mean, in many other shows, the interpersonal drama is driven by the fact that the characters cannot talk to each other like mature adults.  I mean, yes, they do hide the fact that the main character is a brain-eating zombie, but other than that, the characters actually get through difficulties by being honest with each other...

...which is kind of refreshing.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2015)

tomBitonti said:


> NBC undecided (but unlikely): Constantine




Oh, and something interesting here.  This weekend Hulu and NBC.com will be streaming the first season of Constantine for free.

And on Monday, the producer is pitching the second season to the executives.  

So, you know, if you liked the show, or were curious, this weekend might be a good time to watch it.


----------



## tomBitonti (May 18, 2015)

Some updates:

Elementary will be back for season 4:

http://www.denofgeek.us/tv/elementa...4-news-when-will-elementary-season-4-premiere

Agents of SHIELD season 3 is also a-go:

http://www.denofgeek.us/tv/agents-o...-season-3-news-producer-talks-secret-warriors

There seems to be just a slight chance of a Constantine Season 2:

http://masterherald.com/cw-gives-gl...son-2-of-constantine-from-cancellation/16997/

Agent Carter will be back:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Agent+Carter+season+2

(But no Hunter/Mockingbird spin-off.)

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 18, 2015)

I always thought _Constantine_ was an odd choice for broadcast TV, given the darkness of its storylines and its central character being a classic anti-hero.  It would have been far better suited to a network without censorship concerns.  But on the whole, I think they did a great job with it.  John was well cast and played, and most importantly, he was still an anti-hero..  The storylines, while cleaned up, still retained grit.  

Why SyFy didn't jump at this I can only guess: money + full fall schedule.  IOW, bad timing to shop a show to them.

CW seems to be doing alright with other DC properties, so it could be a good fit.  I don't think they'll bite, though.

Dark horses: I wonder if he's tried talking to USA, Turner, or BBC?  BBC produced several good supernatural shows- most, unfairly short lived, including one of the scariest shows I've ever seen on broadcast TV, _Apparitions_.  They could do it.













...as long as they don't recast it with Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## tomBitonti (May 18, 2015)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I always thought _Constantine_ was an odd choice for broadcast TV, given the darkness of its storylines and its central character being a classic anti-hero.  It would have been far better suited to a network without censorship concerns.  But on the whole, I think they did a great job with it.  John was well cast and played, and most importantly, he was still an anti-hero..  The storylines, while cleaned up, still retained grit.




Agreed.  Although, the very last episode really pushed the limits.  It was one of the best episodes, in my opinion, and rather truly horrifying, but perhaps too much for TV.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Raunalyn (May 20, 2015)

I really tried getting into Constantine...watched 4 or 5 episodes and it hasn't been able to maintain my interest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2015)

I just watched the latest episode of Constantine. I am into it enough to actually want a next season.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 23, 2015)

I thought Constantine was good enough.  I enjoyed the show and watched the entire season, but with the way it ended, I was like "Wait, WHAT?  Oh man I need to see how this continues!"  Except sadly I apparently never will...


----------



## tomBitonti (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

Looks like Constantine is going away for good:



			
				http://icv2.com/articles/news/view/31744/constantine-rescue-efforts-fail said:
			
		

> The cast for the NBC series Constantine has been released, as efforts to find a new home for the show were unsuccessful, showrunner Daniel Cerone tweeted on Sunday.




Thx!

TomB


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 8, 2015)

_*le sigh*
_


----------



## Sgurr (Jun 24, 2015)

And NBC just decided to cancel _Hannibal _after the third season (airing now).. 

About time, say I  It was a good show, but I thought 2nd season was a bit.. off.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 24, 2015)

Hmm, I haven't seen the second season, yet. I kinda liked the first season - but mostly because of the eye-candy... you rarely see such artfully arranged corpses


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 24, 2015)

Sgurr said:


> And NBC just decided to cancel _Hannibal _after the third season (airing now)..
> 
> About time, say I  It was a good show, but I thought 2nd season was a bit.. off.




Never watched it but most of my friends do, and will be sad to see it go.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 24, 2015)

Not only was _Hannibal_ a beautifully filmed, well-acted psychological thriller, it was also one of the better cooking shows on the air.












...what?


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 24, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I admit to eventually taking Supernatural off my to-watch list because I can't name any fiction series that stays decent after more than seven seasons.  However, i those first seven seasons, it was generally good.




The seventh season of Supernatural is usually regarded as the weakest one. The whole "Leviathan" storyline just wasn't that great. Since then, though, the show has started to recover some of its old momentum. As it stands now, I'm glad to see it being renewed, since I'm still very attached to the characters (who can still surprise us, now and then), and it's enjoyable seeing them expand on the mythology.

It's early, but here's hoping for a twelfth season after this next one!


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 24, 2015)

Alzrius said:


> The seventh season of Supernatural is usually regarded as the weakest one. The whole "Leviathan" storyline just wasn't that great. Since then, though, the show has started to recover some of its old momentum. As it stands now, I'm glad to see it being renewed, since I'm still very attached to the characters (who can still surprise us, now and then), and it's enjoyable seeing them expand on the mythology.
> 
> It's early, but here's hoping for a twelfth season after this next one!




That's when it dropped off my 'must watch' list and I haven't gone back.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 25, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> That's when it dropped off my 'must watch' list and I haven't gone back.




Sometimes that's when I wish I HAD dropped it off my must watch list.  I think I only caught up to the current season after that season because one of my coworkers had been watching it and we would stop and chat about it during our breaks.  Now that I no longer work there, not as interested.  I guess I finished this season more out of force of habit than anything else...

Not that there weren't good episodes, but it just hasn't been as good IMO as it once was.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 25, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> Not that there weren't good episodes, but it just hasn't been as good IMO as it once was.




I think its still a good show, just not good in the same way.  It seems to me that somewhere around season 6 the makers of the show stopped taking it so seriously, which opened up a lot of opportunity for humor.  The cosplay episode, the musical episode, and bits like the unicorn pooping rainbows are funnier than 95% of the sitcoms on TV today.

It's definitely not the same show it was when it started (remember when Sam and Dean were searching for their dad and couldn't kill demons?), but it's still worth watching IMSNHO.


----------



## Sgurr (Jun 25, 2015)

Deset Gled said:


> It's definitely not the same show it was when it started (remember when Sam and Dean were searching for their dad and couldn't kill demons?), but it's still worth watching IMSNHO.



I agree. I actually felt that this last season was more like Ye Olde Days, somehow. Anyway, I enjoyed season 10 more than the last couple ones.


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 25, 2015)

Deset Gled said:


> I think its still a good show, just not good in the same way.  It seems to me that somewhere around season 6 the makers of the show stopped taking it so seriously, which opened up a lot of opportunity for humor.  The cosplay episode, the musical episode, and bits like the unicorn pooping rainbows are funnier than 95% of the sitcoms on TV today.
> 
> It's definitely not the same show it was when it started (remember when Sam and Dean were searching for their dad and couldn't kill demons?), but it's still worth watching IMSNHO.




Well there always seemed to be at least some element of humour, but the scale definitely tipped heavily along the way. I think that, for me, the issue was in all the returns from the dead and savings of the world from destruction. OK, which one died THIS season? The world has been saved from demons, The Devil, Angels, a demon who claimed the place of Satan, Leviathans,...... Can Cthulhu be far behind?

It took me three quarters of a lifetime to realize it, but I prefer when a show goes out on a high note. Sure, I'll miss not being able to watch it anymore, but I'd rather think back on it fondly than remember how it got driven into the dirt like a rent-a-wreck.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 26, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> Well there always seemed to be at least some element of humour, but the scale definitely tipped heavily along the way. I think that, for me, the issue was in all the returns from the dead and savings of the world from destruction. OK, which one died THIS season? The world has been saved from demons, The Devil, Angels, a demon who claimed the place of Satan, Leviathans,...... Can Cthulhu be far behind?




I think this was sorta how I began to feel.  Seriously, like after you save the world from the Apocalypse, like how can you get any bigger than that?  And one of the things I disliked the most about the show was how Sam and Dean were always hiding things from each other.  You would think eventually they would learn to stop doing that since every single time it has gotten them in trouble.  And season 10 started off not doing that, although part of my dislike for season 10 was how the first part didn't seem to have any direction.  The episodes were okay, but nothing special.  And then once the season picked up with the plot better, that's when Sam started hiding things from Dean... AGAIN.

And now apparently in season 11 there is ANOTHER world threatening evil, this one from some ancient Evil.  It just.... I don't know, seems sorta meh now.

Although I REALLY liked the High School Play of the Supernatural story.  Episode 200.  I watched that several times.


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 26, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> I think this was sorta how I began to feel.  Seriously, like after you save the world from the Apocalypse, like how can you get any bigger than that?  And one of the things I disliked the most about the show was how Sam and Dean were always hiding things from each other.  You would think eventually they would learn to stop doing that since every single time it has gotten them in trouble.  And season 10 started off not doing that, although part of my dislike for season 10 was how the first part didn't seem to have any direction.  The episodes were okay, but nothing special.  And then once the season picked up with the plot better, that's when Sam started hiding things from Dean... AGAIN.
> 
> And now apparently in season 11 there is ANOTHER world threatening evil, this one from some ancient Evil.  It just.... I don't know, seems sorta meh now.
> 
> Although I REALLY liked the High School Play of the Supernatural story.  Episode 200.  I watched that several times.




And I quite liked the episodes in which Felicia Day guest starred, especially the LARPing one, but that's not going to rescue the show for me. Past its sell-by date


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 26, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> And I quite liked the episodes in which Felicia Day guest starred, especially the LARPing one, but that's not going to rescue the show for me.




Ah...maybe it's better that you don't catch up to the most recent episodes, then.


----------



## Sgurr (Jun 26, 2015)

Sgurr said:


> And NBC just decided to cancel _Hannibal _after the third season (airing now)..
> 
> About time, say I  It was a good show, but I thought 2nd season was a bit.. off.




Quite quickly after this announcement the 'Net was full of new infos. Looks like (among others?) both Amazon and Netflix may be interested in taking Hannibal into its fourth season. So there is hope for us who like to watch stylish cannibaloid dishes on screen!


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 26, 2015)

Alzrius said:


> Ah...maybe it's better that you don't catch up to the most recent episodes, then.




Just read the Wiki. Yup, not going back.



Sgurr said:


> Quite quickly after this announcement the 'Net was full of new infos. Looks like (among others?) both Amazon and Netflix may be interested in taking Hannibal into its fourth season. So there is hope for us who like to watch stylish cannibaloid dishes on screen!




Well Amazon rescued the final season of "Ripper Street" from oblivion and permitted a reasonable resolution to the ongoing storyline, so it appears they'd do a good job. Seems they've even announced a series 4 and 5 of "Ripper Street", though I don't see where the story would go from there.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 26, 2015)

A propos of nothing, I finally stopped watching Arrow. The last episode I watched (about #16 in season 3) was so boring, badly acted, and non-sensical that I pulled the plug and deleted all episodes I still had on my hard drive. Yuck! I really wished, I'd stopped earlier...


----------



## Mallus (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course because I just started watching Hannibal (season 3 premiere, then first disc of season 1) it got cancelled. Come on Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon!

I'm glad we're getting more of The Flash and Agents of Shield, but I'll be extremely disappointed if there isn't more of Sense8. I think it's the best thing on television this year -- I was shocked at how well a collaboration between the Wachowskis and JMS worked out.


----------

